# سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر



## دانيال2 (24 يوليو 2007)

إخواني .. أخواتي  ...  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .. و بعد 

أود أن توضحوا لي لماذا يوجد ألفة بين أتباع المسيحية و اليهودية ولا يوجد مثل هذا الشيء مع

الدين الإسلامي ؟ و ماهي الأشياء التي تجمعهما؟ و هل يعترفان بالإسلام كدين سماوي أم لا ؟


هذا و الله يحفظكم و يرعاكم​


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

سلام و نعمة ليكي أخي دانيال اردت أن أسالك حتى أجيب عن أسئلتك 
1- ما هي خلفيتك الدينية هل أنته مسلم أم مسيحي [size="5"/]


----------



## استفانوس (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

اخي الحبيب
نحن المسيحيين نحب كل العالم بمختلف معتقداتهم ومذاهبهم
اما سؤال الثاني
فنحن لانومن بالدين الاسلامي  لانه ليس من الله
وان احببت ان تعرف الحجج والبراهين عليك بدخول منتدى الحوار الاسلامي
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## jim_halim (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

 سلام و نعمة .. 

المسيحي الحقيقي يا أخي لا يخرج أحد من نطاق محبته , فهو يحب الجميع و يتمني الخير للكل 

  سمعتم أنه قيل : تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك

44 وأما أنا فأقول لكم : أحبوا أعداءكم . باركوا لاعنيكم . أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم ، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم

45 لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات ، فإنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين ، ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين

46 لأنه إن أحببتم الذين يحبونكم ، فأي أجر لكم ؟ أليس العشارون أيضا يفعلون ذلك

47 وإن سلمتم على إخوتكم فقط ، فأي فضل تصنعون ؟ أليس العشارون أيضا يفعلون هكذا

48 فكونوا أنتم كاملين كما أن أباكم الذي في السماوات هو كامل 


   ( متّى : 5  )



​


----------



## دانيال2 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*


  و عليك السلام و الرحمة أخي / Dark_Angel2008


أنا أخي الفاضل لا مسلم و لا مسيحي .. إنسان تائه يبحث عن الحقيقة و يحتاج للمساعدة 

رعاك الله​


----------



## دانيال2 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

  جدي مسيحي .. و أبوي مسلم  .. أنا لا مسلم و لا مسيحي .. محتار​


----------



## My Rock (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*



دانيال2 قال:


> أود أن توضحوا لي لماذا يوجد ألفة بين أتباع المسيحية و اليهودية ولا يوجد مثل هذا الشيء مع​
> الدين الإسلامي ؟ و ماهي الأشياء التي تجمعهما؟ و هل يعترفان بالإسلام كدين سماوي أم لا ؟​
> ​


 
سلام و نعمة رب المجد
الاخ العزيز دانيال, مرحب بك و بكل تساؤلاتك
سبق و جاوبك الاحبة, بأن المسيح اوصانا بأن نحب الكل, حتى الاعداء يا صديقي...

يمكن ما تراه انه الفة بين المسيح و اليهود سببه عدائية الأسلام و تكفيره و نفوره من المعتقدات الأخرى

المسيحية و اليهودية لها نفس جزئية الكتاب المقدس وهو العهد القديم , كعامل مشترك
اضافة الى العهد الجديد في المسيح يسوع

الرب ينور طريقك و يرشدك في حيرتك
اذا عندك اي سؤال, لا تترد بطرحه ابدا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Twin (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي دانيال*

*أعتقد أن الأخوة أجابوك ولكني أردت أن أعلق*​ 


دانيال2 قال:


> أنا أخي الفاضل لا مسلم و لا مسيحي .. ​جدي مسيحي .. و أبوي مسلم .. أنا لا مسلم و لا مسيحي .. ​




*أخي سواء كنت مسلم أو مسيحي أو يهودي هذا لا يمنعك من البحث والأقتناع*
*فأبحث وثق أن الله معك وسيرشدك*​



دانيال2 قال:


> إنسان تائه يبحث عن الحقيقة و يحتاج للمساعدة​





دانيال2 قال:


> ​





دانيال2 قال:


> محتار​


*لماذا التيه والحيره *
*أقترب من الله و لاتيأس من رحمته فهو معك*
*وثق أنه يعدك لمكان أفضل*
*وياليتك تقرأ هذا الموضوع*
*عندمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا اااااااااااااااااااااا*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## xxxl (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*



دانيال2 قال:


> إخواني .. أخواتي  ...  السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .. و بعد
> 
> أود أن توضحوا لي لماذا يوجد ألفة بين أتباع المسيحية و اليهودية ولا يوجد مثل هذا الشيء مع
> 
> ...



اخي العزيز لقد اجبت عليك ولكن لا اعرف لماذا حذف الرد ...... ولكني ساعيد لك الاجابة فاقرأها....
قال الله تعالي : " لتجدن أشد الناس عداوة للذين آمنوا اليهود و الذين أشركوا ولتجدن أقربهم مودة للذين آمنوا الذين قالوا انا نصاري , ذلك بأن منهم قسيسين ورهبانا وأنهم لا يستكبرون ".........
فنري اخي ان الالفة الحقيقية بين المسلم والمسيحي فاليهود يكرهون اهل الايمان ......
والاسلام حبيبي دين سماوي لا ريب في ذلك , والواقع يشهد بذلك ... ويمكنك تصفح احد المواقع الاسلامية المعتمدة ...........
وفقك الله والسلام عليكم ..........


----------



## fredyyy (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

*مشاركة كتابية

 مز  31 : 22 
*** وانا قلت في حيرتي اني قد انقطعت من قدام عينيك.ولكنك سمعت صوت تضرعي اذ صرخت اليك ***

إجعل دعائك هذا :

مزمور 119 

 29  طريق الكذب ابعد عني وبشريعتك ارحمني.
 30  اخترت طريق الحق.جعلت احكامك قدامي.
 31  لصقت بشهاداتك.يا رب لا تخزني.
 32  في طريق وصاياك اجري لانك ترحب قلبي
 33  علّمني يا رب طريق فرائضك فاحفظها الى النهاية.
 34  فهمني فالاحظ شريعتك واحفظها بكل قلبي.
 35  دربني في سبيل وصاياك لاني به سررت.
 36  أمل قلبي الى شهاداتك لا الى المكسب.
 37  حول عينيّ عن النظر الى الباطل.في طريقك احيني.
 38  أقم لعبدك قولك الذي لمتقيك.
 39  أزل عاري الذي حذرت منه لان احكامك طيبة.
 40  هانذا قد اشتهيت وصاياك.بعدلك احيني*


----------



## Twin (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخي xxxl*



xxxl قال:


> اخي العزيز لقد اجبت عليك ولكن لا اعرف لماذا حذف الرد  ..........


 

*أخي*
* بعيداً عن كل ما قد كتبته مع أنه ممنوع منعاً باتاً *
*أن تضف في هذا القسم أي شئ أسلامي *
*ولكن مرحباً بك معنا *
*وأرجوا عدم تكرارها ... "هذه قوانين القسم"*​*وأريد أن أضيف *​*لم يتم حذف شئ لك يا أخي *
*لم يحدث فنحن هنا لا للحذف بل للتواصل*
*تأكد أولاً قبل أن تقول مثل هذه الأشياء*

*ومرحباً بك معنا في القسم *​ 
*وليكون بركة
*​*
**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## xxxl (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هااااي أخي xxxl*
> 
> 
> ...



هاي لك عزيزي توين .....
اولا انا لم اقدم هذه الاية الا لبيان الالفة بين المسلم والمسيحي....
ثانيا انا عندما ارتكب مخالفة يقولون لي راجع قوانين المنتدي ولكن لا اجد ما يشير الي انها مخالفة مثال: انني كنت اكتب في نهاية كل موضوع "والسلام علي من اتبع الهدي" فقال لي احد المشرفين بكل احترام ان هذه مخالفة , فبحثت في قوانين المنتدي فلم اجد شيئا ولقد طلبت من السيد ماي روك ان يكتب لي بعضا من هذه القوانين فاشار لي الي مكان وجود تلك القوانين فبحثت في تلك القوانين  فلم اجد شيئا ايضا ......
سلامي لك وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## استفانوس (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

اخي الفاضل
يرجى القراءة بتمعّن



> اتجاه المنتدى :
> 
> 
> توجه المنتدى هو توجه من منطلق مسيحي, فالموقع موجه بالدرجة الاولى الى مسيحيي العالم العربي المتواجدون في كل مكان. فالموقع اشبه بكنيسة الكترونية يستطيع المسيحون من خلالها ممارسة دينهم و طقوسهم. الموقع ايضا يأخذ البشارة و التبشير بنظر الاعتبار و لذلك بنحن نرحب بالاخوة من الاديان الاخرى, لكن بشرط ان يلتزموا بقوانين المنتدى. لذلك يسمح الى الاعضاء من الاديان الاخرى التسجيل و المشاركة مع التأكيد بوجوب التزام القوانين!
> فاذا كان اخ مسلم مشترك للموقع نرفض ان يلقي سلام لمن اتبع الهدى, اما يلقى سلام على الجميع في الموقع, او لا داعي له, فهو يعتبر ضيف بالموقع و عليه احترام اهل البيت.





http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=664


----------



## xxxl (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*



استفانوس قال:


> اخي الفاضل
> يرجى القراءة بتمعّن
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## دانيال2 (27 يوليو 2007)

*مداخلة سريعة .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*



  إخواني الكرام جميعا بدون تحديد .. أرجو المعذرة إن تأخرت في الرد على البعض منكم و ما ذلك إلا لأني فعلا مشغول بالقراءة و البحث في ما خطته أياديكم الكريمة في هذا المنتدى ... الموضوع
بدأ بتساؤل بسيط مني الغرض منه الوصول للحقيقة المقنعة بالنسبة لي و أشكر الجميع على 
حسن إستقبالهم و ردودهم .. بالنسبة لمن أورد الآية الكريمة فأشكره أيضاً عليها لأنها تضيف شيئاً
للموضوع يستحق أخذه بعين ىالإعتبار و إن كنت أتحفظ على تفسير الآية و أرجو من الأخ الفاضل/xxxl أن ي\كر لي في أي سورة وردت .. أرجو أيضاً أن تأخذ بروح رياضية موقفي تجاه المواقع 
الإسلامية فجميعها تكفر بعضهاالبعض و أنا وجهت سؤالي إلى الإخوة المسيحيين .. شاكرا لك حسن أخلاقك و يسعدني للغاية أن تشاركنا الحوار .. فالحوار الحضاري لا بد أن يأتي بنتيجة ما دام
كل طرف يحترم الآخر ... حفظكم الله و رعاكم جميعاً آملاً أن تعذروني لضيق الوقت 

تقبلوا تحياتي جميعا و إلى لقاء قريب​


----------



## fredyyy (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

*لا يا أخي بل جعل الله العداوة والبغضاء بين اليهود و النصارى إلى يوم القيامة *

*الله لايجعل عداوة أو بغضاء بين الناس

لكن هم يعادون ويبغضون بعضهم بعضاَ

الكتاب المقدس يقول:

متى 5 : 42 , 43
 سمعتم انه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك.
 . واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم

هذة أحد وصايا المسيح*


----------



## xxxl (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مداخلة سريعة .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*



دانيال2 قال:


> إخواني الكرام جميعا بدون تحديد .. أرجو المعذرة إن تأخرت في الرد على البعض منكم و ما ذلك إلا لأني فعلا مشغول بالقراءة و البحث في ما خطته أياديكم الكريمة في هذا المنتدى ... الموضوع
> بدأ بتساؤل بسيط مني الغرض منه الوصول للحقيقة المقنعة بالنسبة لي و أشكر الجميع على
> حسن إستقبالهم و ردودهم .. بالنسبة لمن أورد الآية الكريمة فأشكره أيضاً عليها لأنها تضيف شيئاً
> للموضوع يستحق أخذه بعين ىالإعتبار و إن كنت أتحفظ على تفسير الآية و أرجو من الأخ الفاضل/xxxl أن ي\كر لي في أي سورة وردت .. أرجو أيضاً أن تأخذ بروح رياضية موقفي تجاه المواقع
> ...



اعلم اخي في الله انك يجب ان تتمسك بالاسلام ففيه النجاة باذن الله وانصحك بالصلاة وقراءة القرآن بتدبر ........
اما عن الاية فهي في سورة المائدة.....
وارجو الله ان يهديك ويردك الي الحق ردا جميلا .......


----------



## موحدة (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*



xxxl قال:


> هاي لك عزيزي توين .....
> اولا انا لم اقدم هذه الاية الا لبيان الالفة بين المسلم والمسيحي....
> ثانيا انا عندما ارتكب مخالفة يقولون لي راجع قوانين المنتدي ولكن لا اجد ما يشير الي انها مخالفة مثال: انني كنت اكتب في نهاية كل موضوع "والسلام علي من اتبع الهدي" فقال لي احد المشرفين بكل احترام ان هذه مخالفة , فبحثت في قوانين المنتدي فلم اجد شيئا ولقد طلبت من السيد ماي روك ان يكتب لي بعضا من هذه القوانين فاشار لي الي مكان وجود تلك القوانين فبحثت في تلك القوانين  فلم اجد شيئا ايضا ......
> سلامي لك وتقبل تحياتي



 بص اخى فى الله xxxl هما فعلا بيحذفوا بس مش هيقولوا لانهم بيحرفوا الحقيقة ودى حاجة مش جديدة " هى دى بقى خطيئتكم المتوارثة " و انتوا هتقولولى اتكلم بطريقة احسن من كده انا فعلا كنت ناوية اتكلم كده بس لقيتكم كاتبين حاجات على نبينا الكريم محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام و القران لو اتكتبت على اناجيلكم و لا على سيدنا عيسى اللى انتوا خليتوه بالعافية 3*1 كنتم هتكتبوا اكتر من كده . وبليزليا سؤال فى اطار المسيحية ما  يعنى فى اطار قوانينكم اهو لما انتم مش معترفين بالدين الاسلامى مع انكم متاكدين من جواكم ان الانسان يولد على الفطرة واللى هى الاسلام والا ما كنتوش تخافوا اوى ان الطفل اللى مستقبلا هيبقى مسيحى يموت قبل ما يتعمد و سؤال كمان انتوا عرفتم منين شكل سيدنا عيسى او  المسيح عندكم و العذراء مريم بنت عمران اللى على الايقونات بتاعتكم هل كان فيه مخطوطات بشكلهم و لو كده ازاى يبقى صورة المسيح فى افريقيا سود البشرة هو المسيح متغير من مكان لمكان ؟ وليه بتخدوا من ايد الpriest بتاعكم لقمة و بق مياه ؟


----------



## fredyyy (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

*الى موحدة*

*عيب عليك تكون راجل وتدخل المنتدى بأسم واحدة ست (إمرأة)

مرة تتكلم كرجل ومرة ست عيب كدة 

ثم إنك مشترك قديم ... ومن ألفاظك بتتعرف

هذا منتدي مسيحي .... إنتي ... أو أنت .... هنا ليه*


----------



## موحدة (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

*والله العظيم الواحد الاحد اللى ملوش تانى ولا تالت انا واحدة واول مرة اسجل فى المنتدى ده و بعدين هو انت بتقرا الكف علشان تعرف انا مين؟!!!!! و بعدين ماحدش ليه رد على اسئلتى و لا مش عارفين تردوا*


----------



## fredyyy (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

*أنا لا أقرأ الكف يا موحدة....... لكن لن أقول لكي كيف عرفت 

المهم اين هي اسئلتك ؟*


----------



## ابن الشرق (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*



موحدة قال:


> بص اخى فى الله xxxl هما فعلا بيحذفوا بس مش هيقولوا لانهم بيحرفوا الحقيقة ودى حاجة مش جديدة " هى دى بقى خطيئتكم المتوارثة " و انتوا هتقولولى اتكلم بطريقة احسن من كده انا فعلا كنت ناوية اتكلم كده بس لقيتكم كاتبين حاجات على نبينا الكريم محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام و القران لو اتكتبت على اناجيلكم و لا على سيدنا عيسى اللى انتوا خليتوه بالعافية 3*1 كنتم هتكتبوا اكتر من كده . وبليزليا سؤال فى اطار المسيحية ما يعنى فى اطار قوانينكم اهو لما انتم مش معترفين بالدين الاسلامى مع انكم متاكدين من جواكم ان الانسان يولد على الفطرة واللى هى الاسلام والا ما كنتوش تخافوا اوى ان الطفل اللى مستقبلا هيبقى مسيحى يموت قبل ما يتعمد و سؤال كمان انتوا عرفتم منين شكل سيدنا عيسى او المسيح عندكم و العذراء مريم بنت عمران اللى على الايقونات بتاعتكم هل كان فيه مخطوطات بشكلهم و لو كده ازاى يبقى صورة المسيح فى افريقيا سود البشرة هو المسيح متغير من مكان لمكان ؟ وليه بتخدوا من ايد الpriest بتاعكم لقمة و بق مياه ؟


 


حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع الرئيسي 

اطرحي اسئلتك الجديدة في مواضيع منفصلة و كل على حدة 


و ايضا كي لا يتشتت فكر القارئ 



سلام و نعمة


----------



## موحدة (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

[*QUOTE=fredyyy;395716]أنا لا أقرأ الكف يا موحدة....... لكن لن أقول لكي كيف عرفت 

المهم اين هي اسئلتك ؟[/QUOTE]*

 والله ماتعرف و و الله العظيم الذى ليس كمثله شىء و اللى عمرى ما احلف بيه كدب انا اول مرة اشترك فى المنتدى ده و لا الروح ..... هى اللى قالتلك :smil12:


----------



## Basilius (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*



> والله ماتعرف و و الله العظيم الذى ليس كمثله شىء و اللى عمرى ما احلف بيه كدب انا اول مرة اشترك فى المنتدى ده و لا الروح ..... هى اللى قالتلك


 
حذاري من الاستهتار


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*



فاروق قال:


> لا يا أخي بل جعل الله العداوة والبغضاء بين اليهود و النصارى إلى يوم القيامة و سبب كراهيتهم للإسلام هو أنه ينتشر بسرعة حتى أصبح الدين الأول في العالم





 بس ملاحظة اخوية .. الاسلام مو الدين الاول بل عالم 

عدد المسيحيين في العالم 2.1 مليار 

عدد المسلمين في العالم 1.1 مليار


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

 عيوني دانيال .. السلام و عدم التعرض للآخر من اسباب المحبة و الثقة المبدأية .. ( اعبد الحجر و لكن لا ترمني به ) مش صح ؟؟ بس بل نسبة للاسلام .. يعني في شغلات تسوي حزازيات متل قتل المشركين ( اللي همة المسيحيين ) و نعت المسيحيين و اليهود بل قردة و الخنازير و هيك شغلات .. يعني انا مابريد احكي بل سوء على احد و هاد منتدى نجرد للاسئلة .. بس هاي الشغلات فعلا تعمل حزازيات و ممكن كره في بعض الاحيان 

متلا بعطيك متل .. هديك المرة كنت حاضرة في حصة الاسلامية بل مدرسة .. كان درسهم شو ؟ انو مابيصير المسلمين يحبو " اهل الكتاب " محبة قلبية و من كل قلبهم .. اكتر شي يجاملوهم و بس .. حرام يعني تحب تحب شحص مسيحي .. و استندت المعلمة على آية و حديث مابتذكرهم .. انا استغربت كتير و رحتلها فنهاية الحصة و قالت آ هيك و هيك و فرجتني الآية .. طبعا هية مكانت شي مباشر .. بس استنادا للتفسيرات المعتمدة يعني .. 

و من خلصت الحصة اجت عليه بنت صاحب اسمي .. قالتلي انا بكرهك .. هههه انا استغربت ايش عمالهة بتقول جنّت ولا شو ؟ كان بتقول انا ما عليه الحُكُم هيك بيقول.. ما جاوبتها

يعني هدفي من هاد الحكي .. انو الكره هادا بيطلع من الاسلام نفسهم للأسف .. و همة يضربون بل حجر اللي يعبدو .. 

و الا المسيحيين ما في يوم واحد راح قال لمسلم انا بكرهك ولا هيك .. يعني محبة .. شعورهم محبة .. الههم محبة .. و كمان اليهود مافي عنهم شي بيقول ما تحبو فلان او اقتلو فلان او فلان قردة و خنازير


----------



## fredyyy (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

*تمام .... عاشقة دجلة

مكتوب*

*مت 5:44  
واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم.
 لو 6:27  
لكني اقول لكم ايها السامعون احبوا اعداءكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.
 لو 6:35  
بل احبوا اعداءكم واحسنوا واقرضوا وانتم لا ترجون شيئا فيكون اجركم عظيما وتكونوا بني العلي فانه منعم على غير الشاكرين والاشرار.
 كو 3:19  
ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم ولا تكونوا قساة عليهنّ
 1بط 2:17 
اكرموا الجميع.احبوا الاخوة.خافوا الله.اكرموا الملك

كلام أغلى من الذهب*


----------



## anass_357 (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*



دانيال2 قال:


> جدي مسيحي .. و أبوي مسلم  .. أنا لا مسلم و لا مسيحي .. محتار​



السلام على من اتبع الهدى
أخي
إذا أردت إن تعرف الحقيقة
عليك أن تعرف المسيحية في رأي المسيحيين و المسلمين
و الإسلام في رأي المسلمين و المسيحيين
و اعرف الدين عند الله و لماذا
لن أكتب لك آيات من القرآن و أقول لك عن السلام و...ففي الإنجيل نفسه
"لا تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاماً على الأرض. ما جئت لألقي سلاماً، بل سيفاً .." ((مت10: 34
اتمنى لك أن تعرف طريق الهدى و الحق


----------



## Tabitha (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

أخ أنس,
انا فعلا لا اعرف  .... 
هل إنت فعلاً الأمور داخلة في بعضها للدرجة دي ... لدرجة إنك لا تفهم النصوص عندما تقرأها !
أم إنك شخص تحب الجدل فقط .... وتستخدم اساليب ملتوية لكي لتؤيد أفكارك حتى وان كانت خاطئة !

ربنا معاك أخونا وينور قلبك....


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

 دانيال هاي صارت معني تلت مرات .. و ما كان ردي في شي مش صحيح .. بس ما بعرف و يعني انا فعلا ما قلت شي غلط ولا غلطت علة حدا ولا شي .. و اصلا انا .. بس مبعرف ليه مسحوها .. بس اعرف انو همة يريدو الشي الصحيح .. همة علة راسي و انا واثقة منهمالصراحة .. مع انو انا ما بيعجبني احد يمسح تعليقاتي ..  ينزعج كتير من تصير هيك حالة .. بس انا بعرف انو همة بيفهمو .. و لهاذا عاذرتهم .. و عيوني انت .. طول بالك شوي .. تصرف ناس مسيحيين ما يدل عل مسيحية .. يدل علة شخصية الانسان .. مع انو همة ما عملو خطأ فضيع ولا شي .. بس يعني .. ما صار هداك الشي الكبير .. طول بالك و ريلاكس يا عيني


----------



## استفانوس (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*



> يؤسفني أن تحكذفوا رداً لي و عندما وضعته في موضوع مستقل و في قسم آخر مناسباَ أكثر حذفتموه أيضاً


*اخي الحبيب
ان مشاركتك الذي قدمتها
هي نسخ ولصق
وهذا لايوفق قوانين المنتدى*


> أن المسيحيون لا يفقهون شيئاً في دينهم و أن ظاهرهم الأخلاق و حقيقتهم الكذب و المراوغة .


*مع ذلك نحن نحترمك فاحترم اهل البيت الذي انت فيه*



> انهم يحاولون إخفاء شيء ما و يحاولون تضليل الآخرين


اخي الفاضل
*نحن لانحرف وها هي الموضيع الكثيرة في المنتدى كلها موجودة ومردود عليها
لكن معها طابع احترام قوانين المنتدى فتمثل بهم ولن يحذف لك اي مشاركة*
*الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## موحدة (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

*اخ دانيال انا حابة اقولك انى قريت مشاركتك قبل ان يتم الحذف وعجبتنى جدا لكن يبدو انها لم تعجب البعض لذلك تم حذفها واكيد اى حد قراها عارف سبب الحذف لكن احب اقولك ان الحق يظهر ولو بعد حين مهما فات من الزمن الحق هيظهر وهو فعلا ابتدى يظهر (انك لا تهدى من احببت لكن الله يهدى من يشاء)*


----------



## fredyyy (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

*أنا أخي الفاضل ....... إنسان تائه يبحث عن الحقيقة و يحتاج للمساعدة 

أ / دانيال 2 *

*إذا كانت هذه الكلمات الموضّحة أعلاه حي حالتك

فيجب عليك طرح سؤال محدد... يكون نابع من ذهنك المتحيّر

أفضل بكثير من النسخ والصق الذي يعبّر عن آراء الآخرين

لا تطرح فكراَ ...... لكن اطرح سؤالاَ ..... فيحترمك الجميع  *


----------



## xxxl (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*



دانيال2 قال:


> الأخ المشرف الكريم
> 
> يؤسفني أن تحكذفوا رداً لي و عندما وضعته في موضوع مستقل و في قسم آخر مناسباَ أكثر حذفتموه أيضاً !!
> كنت أرغب في الإستفادة منكم و لكن تصرفكم هذا يوحي لي بشيئين :
> ...



اخي العزيز لقد ذكروا لك سبب الحذف انك قمت بالقص واللصق ... اكتب الموضوع اللي تم حذفه ونشوف ردهم عليه .........


----------



## fredyyy (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

*دانيال 2
1- أن المسيحيون لا يفقهون شيئاً في دينهم و أن ظاهرهم الأخلاق و حقيقتهم الكذب و المراوغة .*

*يظهر إنك تحاول إسقاط ما أنت عليه على الآخرين لتهرب من نفسك 

ربما تكون هذة  صفاتك أنت 

أطلب الحق ... وأترك الكذب والمراوغة*


----------



## املا (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

اقرا الانجيل و تعاليم السيد المسيح انصحك بانجيل متى هو قال انا الطريق و الحق و الحياه 

و تسعرف الحق و الحق يحررك لا احد يرشدك انما رب المجد 


سلام ونعمه


----------



## sunny man (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

اذا أردت يا أخى أن تجد الحقيقة فيجب أن تبحث عنها. فقد قال الرب فتشوا الكتب. ابحث و كن محايد و ستصل الى الحقيقة. صلى الى ربنا بقلب يبحث عن الايمان الحقيقى و سوف يساعدك بدون أدنى شك.


----------



## دانيال2 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*أشكر جميع الإخوة و الأخوات*

*
  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ..  أما بعد.. فأعتذر مرة أخرى لضيق الوقت و لصعوبة التواصل مع المنتدى حيث أن السيرفر يكون من الصعب علي الدخول
إليه من هنا .  بدايةً فلقد قرات الكثير ولا يزال هناك الكثير لأقرأه و هذا هو سبب إزدياد قناعاتي الشخصية بأمور لا تناسب البعض هنا و هي أمور لا أراها تنافي مبادىء أي إنسان يبحث عن الحقيقة ،  أولاً : توصلت إلى أننا جميعا نعبد إلهاً واحداً .. لذا فأنا أدعو الجميع مهما كانت ديانتهم إلى أن  نشهد جميعاَ بأن لا إله إلاَ الله ، ثانياً : .. وجدت أن
الإسلام يعترف بجميع الديانات و المرسلين ولديه براهين قوية تفوق مساحة الحوار هنا .. لذا ... فأنا أدعو الجميع إلى حرية إختيار الدين الذي يرغبون و أدعوهم كذلك إلى إحترام ديانة الآخر مهما كانت و أدعوهم إلى إحترام إختياري للدين الإسلامي و الإعتراف بمحمد صلوات الله عليه نبياً ! .. فماذا 
تقولون ؟ 
هذا و دمتم*​


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

*اخي الحبيب
نحن كمسحيين نومن باله واحد
والكتاب المقدس يعلمنا ان الله اله واحد
اما امر محمد والاسلاميات فليس لها مكان هنا
هذا القسم يختص بالاسئلة على المسيحيات
يوجد لدينا منتدى الحوار الاسلامي هناك تستطيع ان تطرح الاسلاميات
والرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## fredyyy (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

*دنيال 2

نحن نحترم كل الآراء 

ولا نُجبر شخص على شئ معين 

لكننا نرفض الأوصاف الموجودة في مشاركتك  31

وغير مسموح بالاستهزاء بثوابت المسيحية التي لا تقبل التشكيك

إسأل فنُجيبك ..... ولا تُشكك فتستفيد*


----------



## asula (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

اخي العزيز دانيال 
سلام الرب يسوع معك
انا قريت موضوعك وحبيت اقولك اني كنت اعرف انك مسلم وانت لم يعجبك الدين المسيحي ابداا
وحوارك على الموضوع مجرد جمع اراء

اذا كنت تبحث عن الحقيقة فابحثها بامور جوهرة بحتة
مش لان الدين الاسلامي معترف بباقي الاديان يعني هو الدين الصواب
وانا من ردك عرفت انك مسلم ومقتنع باسلامك
واتمنى ان تعرف الطريق الحقيقي
والرب ينور طريقك ويسر امرك


----------



## anass 357 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*



استفانوس قال:


> *اخي الحبيب
> نحن كمسحيين نومن باله واحد
> والكتاب المقدس يعلمنا ان الله اله واحد
> اما امر محمد والاسلاميات فليس لها مكان هنا
> ...



ماذا بخصوص الثالوث  !


----------



## Basilius (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*



anass 357 قال:


> ماذا بخصوص الثالوث !


 
*يا هذا *
*المواضيع التي تتكلم عن الثالوث موجودة و انت تعرف توصلها كويس *
*موجودة في الاسئلة و الاجوبة و الرد على الشبهات *
*و كالعادة تدليس اعمى و تبرير و تفسير على الهوى *
*فبلاش اسلوبك دة تاني *


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

*



			ماذا بخصوص الثالوث
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اخي الحبيب
لو انت فقط عملت جولة خمس دقائق لوجدت مئات الردود على سؤال
وانا رأي ان تذهب الى الموضوع الي بسألك فيه وارجو عدم التهرب
لنظهر الحقيقة كل الحقيقة
وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26488&page=3&highlight=%D3%C4%C7%E1​*


----------



## شمس فلسطين (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

دانيال انا مسلم واذا كنت تبحث عن الدين المناسب والدين الحق تابع معي ما سأقوله لك بتركيز 
اولا انا اريد ان اشرح لك مبادئ الاسلام المرتكزة  والشرح ايضا عن نبي الاسلام محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
مع العلم يا اخب انه نحن كمسلمين نؤمن بكل الانبياء 
وسأذكر لك الحجة المقنعة وذلك انه اذا المسيحيين سيدخلون الجنة نحن ايضا سندخل الجنة لأننا امنا بسيدنا عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام كما هم ايضا امنو
واذا دخل اليهود الجنة  سندخل نحن ايضا لأنهم امنو بسيدنا موسى عليه الصلاو والسلام  ونحن ايضا 
ولكن اذا المسلمين دخلو الجنة فلن يدخل معنا احد لأنناا نحن أمنا بسيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام 
والمسيحيين واليهود لم يؤمنو 
وهذا ايضا دليل بأن الاسلام دين سماوي من عند الله لأ ن الانجيل والتوراة يوجد به ايات تم التبشير بنزول دين جديد ونبي جديد من بعد عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام 
لكن اذا اردت بأن نتناقش معك ابقى على اتصال لأن لن ينفع اي بشري بعد قيام الساعة اي شئ 
وسيقول يا ليتني كنت ترابا


----------



## Tabitha (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*



شمس فلسطين قال:


> وسأذكر لك الحجة المقنعة وذلك انه اذا المسيحيين سيدخلون الجنة نحن ايضا سندخل الجنة لأننا امنا بسيدنا عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام كما هم ايضا امنو




لو تقصد بعيسى ،، ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع ،،

فإيه هو إيمانك به؟

هل تؤمن به إنه الله المخلص؟

ولو كانت الإجابة "لا"

إذاً كيف بتساوي إيمان المسلمين بعيسى = / = بإيمان المسيحيين بالسيد المسيح !!


----------



## Twin (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخ شمس*



شمس فلسطين قال:


> دانيال انا مسلم واذا كنت تبحث عن الدين المناسب والدين الحق تابع معي ما سأقوله لك بتركيز


 
*أنا كمان متابع*​ 


شمس فلسطين قال:


> اولا انا اريد ان اشرح لك مبادئ الاسلام المرتكزة والشرح ايضا عن نبي الاسلام محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
> مع العلم يا اخب انه نحن كمسلمين نؤمن بكل الانبياء


 
*هل الذي ستقوله هو مبادئ الأسلام*​ 


شمس فلسطين قال:


> وسأذكر لك الحجة المقنعة وذلك انه اذا المسيحيين سيدخلون الجنة نحن ايضا سندخل الجنة لأننا امنا بسيدنا عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام كما هم ايضا امنو


 
*غريب أول مبدأ*
*وهل ما نؤمن به نحنت أنت تؤمن به*
*هل تؤمن أن المسيح هو الله *
*أم لا*
*كي تذخل الجنة هذه مع أنني لا أعرف أي جنه تقصد*
*أنتكم أم ملكوت السموات الخاصة بنا*​ 


شمس فلسطين قال:


> واذا دخل اليهود الجنة سندخل نحن ايضا لأنهم امنو بسيدنا موسى عليه الصلاو والسلام ونحن ايضا


 
*غريب أيضاً*
*بماذا تؤمن بموسي*​ 


شمس فلسطين قال:


> ولكن اذا المسلمين دخلو الجنة فلن يدخل معنا احد لأنناا نحن أمنا بسيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
> والمسيحيين واليهود لم يؤمنو


 
*لا إله الا المسيح*
*يعني لو المسلمين دخلوا الجنة أحنا واليهود مش هندخل*
*طيب أزاي*
*هتطردونا ولا أيه*​ 


شمس فلسطين قال:


> وهذا ايضا دليل بأن الاسلام دين سماوي من عند الله لأ ن الانجيل والتوراة يوجد به ايات تم التبشير بنزول دين جديد ونبي جديد من بعد عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام


 
*لا يوجد هذا *
*لأننا نعرف أكثر منك بديننا وبكتابنا*​ 


شمس فلسطين قال:


> لكن اذا اردت بأن نتناقش معك ابقى على اتصال لأن لن ينفع اي بشري بعد قيام الساعة اي شئ
> وسيقول يا ليتني كنت ترابا



*أكيد لا ينفع أحد أحد هنا*
*فلا مجال للشفاعة في يوم الدين*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤال .. و لكم جزيل الشكر*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخوتي*

*عامة بعد قراءة الموضوع كله*
*وأقتناعي بما حدث*
*من تشتيت ونفاق وخداع ......... وعلي القارئ أن يفهم*
*فالموضوع ذاد عن حده جداً*
*ولا أعتقد أنه لا بد وأن يكون بعد الأن*​*ينقل للأرشيفات*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------

